# How I prepare my peppers with Q-view



## pipelinegypsy

Howdy guys. I know most people either slice their peppers in half or do them "canoe" style. Since I only use cream cheese as the base for my stuffing, it tends to ooze a great deal. That's why I prefer my pepper whole because they tend to hold on to the stuffing better. The problem with doing them whole was figuring a way to remove the seeds and membranes while keeping the pepper intact. I finally found a highly specialized tool that does the job perfectly... a metal measuring teaspoon! I thought I would show you how I do it. 

I use a small paring knife to slice each pepper down the side that will be the best "top" side.













IMG_0053.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






This is my little "tool". It's somewhat sharp on both ends so it does a great job.













IMG_0054.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






I hold the pepper in my hand like so and GENTLY squeeze, pushing the pepper open. Using the small end, I run it along the inside cutting the membranes away.













IMG_0055.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






On the other side.













IMG_0056.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






Then using the same end, I sever the membranes from the stem making sure not to go too far and cut into the pepper.













IMG_0057.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






Then I flip it over and use the spoon end to scoop the seeds and membranes out.













IMG_0058.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






Pulling it out.













IMG_0059.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






After I used the spoon end to completely scrape all remaining seeds and membranes. If you like more heat you can leave some of the membrane.













IMG_0060.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






It then will close back up completely.













IMG_0061.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






This is after I piped the stuffing in the peppers. I got a little overzealous on a few.













IMG_0062.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






All wrapped up and ready for some smoke!













IMG_0063.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






This was my first time doing them on the MES. I usually do them on my BGE. I will have to adjust some things because the peppers didn't get quite done enough for my taste. But they tasted good! 













IMG_0065.jpg



__ pipelinegypsy
__ Mar 16, 2016






I wish I had thought to cut one open so you could see that almost all of the stuffing remains in the pepper. Thanks for looking y'all!

PG


----------



## BandCollector

Nice technique

John


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice job turning the Measuring spoon into a multi-tasker...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Great idea!!

Al


----------



## mummel

Fantastic.  I was thinking about some ABTs this weekend.


----------



## pipelinegypsy

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice job turning the Measuring spoon into a multi-tasker...JJ


You should see my daughter use the panini grill to put waves in her hair!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  haha JK


----------



## disco

Brilliant! I will steal borrow this idea for sure!

Points for a new technique!

Disco


----------



## radioguy

Great idea.  Going to have some whole ABT's now!!!!

RG


----------



## bilgeslime

Great idea. After we finish a few days of predicted rain I will try it.


----------



## pipelinegypsy

Disco said:


> Brilliant! I will steal borrow this idea for sure!
> 
> Points for a new technique!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco steal away!


RadioGuy said:


> Great idea. Going to have some whole ABT's now!!!!
> 
> RG


Thanks RG!


Bilgeslime said:


> Great idea. After we finish a few days of predicted rain I will try it.


Thank you! Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## smokinpapist

Looks awesome. Great job.


----------



## b-one

Great way to make them!Thumbs Up


----------



## pipelinegypsy

b-one said:


> Great way to make them!


Thanks!!


SmokinPapist said:


> Looks awesome. Great job.


Thank you. And thanks for the points!

And to keep from cutting through the pepper, an oyster knife works great to hollow them out from the stem end. I know some people like to do them that way and put them upright in a pepper holder. I never found those useful because I always buy the super duper big ones that won't fit in those things.


----------



## thebig1

Wow, that looks amazing!!!!  I think that this is how I'm going to do mine for the first time this weekend.

Thank you very much for sharing.

Chad


----------



## crazymoon

PG, Nice idea !


----------



## aussiq

I really got to try these. Looks really tasty


----------



## jack9211

Nice.....can't wait to try this.


----------



## GaryHibbert

That's a great idea.  I like it a lot better than trying to keep everything inside a canoe.







Even if your peppers weren't done enough for you, the bacon looks perfect.  How did you manage that in a MES?????  I can't get bacon that well done in mine.

Gary


----------



## bilgeslime

Thanks. Thinking outside the box!


----------



## canuck38

Good stuff !


----------



## essexsmoker

Great idea! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## sauced

Looks real good!!! I partially cook the peppers and bacon, then finish with smoke.


----------

